# Running



## Guest (Dec 12, 2014)

Any runners here?

I'm a fully paid up runner, ever since school and I'm 54 now.

My favoured race distance is half marathon.

Currently toying with doing a 20 mile race.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm a runner, but not close to a 20 mile race. I've only run a few 5k-ish events, although I often run up to 5 or 6 miles on my own. 

I enjoy running - just being outdoors, etc. - and I'm afraid if I really push myself, I'll lose that.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I jog every few days, but I'm not a runner per se. I jog 5K every 3-4 days year round and in the summertime I will jog 10K every 4th or 5th time out, to up my stamina. I've never done any events and don't have any desire to. I do it for exercise and career requirement.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> I'm a runner, but not close to a 20 mile race. I've only run a few 5k-ish events, although I often run up to 5 or 6 miles on my own.
> 
> I enjoy running - just being outdoors, etc. - and I'm afraid if I really push myself, I'll lose that.


I exercise daily, but have given up running outside.
Remember, the first recorded Marathon runner dropped dead after giving the good news about the Greeks kicking the Persians patootie. The human body wasn't designed to run 20 miles without stopping


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I love running. I've run several marathons and, while weather permits, I try to run about 30 miles a week outside (supplemented by my bicycle if I overdo it).

If you want some motivation, this recent article in the NY Times discusses running's ability to essentially reverse the aging process, regardless of what age one picks it up:

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/...odule=Search&mabReward=relbias:r,{"1":"RI:6"}


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

Triplets said:


> I exercise daily, but have given up running outside.
> Remember, the first recorded Marathon runner dropped dead after giving the good news about the Greeks kicking the Persians patootie. The human body wasn't designed to run 20 miles without stopping


I've read that is exactly what homo sapiens evolved as; a long distance runner. Too weak to overpower prey, too slow to catch them...but the stamina to run down the prey.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Walk, don't run. I like walking. Though, I would prefer that someone carry me around.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to run quite a bit but can't do it anymore because of my knees. Can't take it. I used to love cross country.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> I used to run quite a bit but can't do it anymore because of my knees. Can't take it. I used to love cross country.


I dread that day.
Swimming beckons!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Have run 5 halve-marathons in my life (p.b. 1.42 h.) and have sworn to never do it again 
Crosscountry was a bit more enjoyable, primarily because they only were 5 or 6 km. I'm not made for endurancesports.
Sprint is where it's at, in athletics or speedskating !


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I've been running for about 44 years with some of those years more intense than others. I've done three marathons and about 20 half-marathons plus many other shorter events. Had some serious health issues a little while back and I am still getting back into my running. Now, though, it's just about the run. I don't wear a watch and only have a vague idea of how far I run based upon how much music I listen to on the iPod. Maybe another half-marathon in May -- will see how it goes. Just happy to be running again. (Actually, just happy to be alive.)


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I have just jumped on the work out bandwagon. Hopefully I can build up some sort of endurance for running or jogging at the very least.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2014)

Funny how we use the word endurance in this context, suggesting it's something just to be got through. Nothing could be further than this regarding how I feel about running. It's the time in between running that I have to endure!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2014)

rspader said:


> I've been running for about 44 years with some of those years more intense than others. I've done three marathons and about 20 half-marathons plus many other shorter events. Had some serious health issues a little while back and I am still getting back into my running. Now, though, it's just about the run. I don't wear a watch and only have a vague idea of how far I run based upon how much music I listen to on the iPod. Maybe another half-marathon in May -- will see how it goes. Just happy to be running again. (Actually, just happy to be alive.)


It's a celebration of life. Keep on enjoying!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

gog said:


> Funny how we use the word endurance in this context, suggesting it's something just to be got through. Nothing could be further than this regarding how I feel about running. It's the time in between running that I have to endure!


In wish I had your love and enthusiasm for running.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> In wish I had your love and enthusiasm for running.


When I started it was grim. I was overweight, got breathless very quickly and running WAS an endurance. But persistence and baby steps got me to the stage where I began to look forward to going running, rather than a dread. I have a great motivation: my dad died at 59, he never exercised. I want to avoid such an early demise.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

gog said:


> When I started it was grim. I was overweight, got breathless very quickly and running WAS an endurance. But persistence and baby steps got me to the stage where I began to look forward to going running, rather than a dread. I have a great motivation: my dad died at 59, he never exercised. I want to avoid such an early demise.


Ah. So what are some pointers you can give me for starting out?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

LarryShone said:


> I used to run quite a bit but can't do it anymore because of my knees.


That's what spooks _me_ about running- what it might do to my joints. I've heard it said that you can reduce that risk by doing laps around one of those rubberized tracks [but that would add to the boredom factor]... or by running fields or trails [and then you're more likely to roll your ankle on uneven ground].

My current favorite physical activity is cycling. In August, I did "centuries" [100 mile rides] on back-to-back weekends. I also like brisk-walking... and walk 3+ miles during my workplace's lunch-hour, weather permitting. Finally, my work building is the effective equivalent of 15 stories tall... and I walk the stairs from the bottom to the top- almost invariably multiple times a day.

I know a place on the way home that has a nice indoor track. If there's ever an end to our overtime, I could see myself turning to running there- just to help keep my fit-level up during the winter. Just give my some tips on how NOT to ruin my knees doing so!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorbothane insoles.
Absorbs 90% of impact.
Last 10 years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> Ah. So what are some pointers you can give me for starting out?


These are the essentials IMO:

1. Make sure you've got decent shoes. Go to a specialist shop, get your gait assessed so you can get the right type of shoe for you.

2. Do whatever you do regularly; to make it into an unthinking habit, like cleaning your teeth. Don't internally discuss shall I shan't I, just do it. If you think about it, you won't go.

3. Only do what your personal level of fitness allows. So that when you've run you can tell you've had some exercise but aren't whacked out. If you do too much it will put you off going again. If you can run for 10 minutes at most, run for 5.

4. Each session consider alternating running with walking.

5. Be aware of your breathing, let it guide you in terms of your running speed, distance, time, topography. If your breathing isn't comfortable you need to adjust your pace down, even it that means walking or stopping.

Hope that helps...


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

gog said:


> These are the essentials IMO:
> 
> 1. Make sure you've got decent shoes. Go to a specialist shop, get your gait assessed so you can get the right type of shoe for you.
> 
> ...


This is some good advice. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> Ah. So what are some pointers you can give me for starting out?


I agree with all that gog said plus I would add this:

Especially when you are first starting out, don't measure yourself against any other runner. You are running only for you. Don't worry about pace (other than to take it easy) or distance. Just be comfortable. Take walking breaks before you need them. In the beginning run a minute, walk a minute. You will be surprised how long you can do that. Eventually run more and walk less but continue to take walking breaks. I once ran an entire marathon by running for 9 minutes then walking for 1 minute. It turned out to be my fastest marathon (back when I cared about that sort of thing) because I was well rested in the last few miles.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

rspader said:


> I agree with all that gog said plus I would add this:
> 
> Especially when you are first starting out, don't measure yourself against any other runner. You are running only for you. Don't worry about pace (other than to take it easy) or distance. Just be comfortable. Take walking breaks before you need them. In the beginning run a minute, walk a minute. You will be surprised how long you can do that. Eventually run more and walk less but continue to take walking breaks. I once ran an entire marathon by running for 9 minutes then walking for 1 minute. It turned out to be my fastest marathon (back when I cared about that sort of thing) because I was well rested in the last few miles.


I believe I will try this in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2016)

First race of this year today and it went really well. 


Anyone else running?...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dogen, I hope to run in some long distance events. I am a person of natural physical stamina, accustomed to walking long distances(I walked from Mataro to Barcelona two days ago, thirty kilometers, but more like 40 since I was not exactly sedentary in Barcelona either. 

I reckon I could get in shape quickly to do a marathon, or at least a half. But one thing I struggle with is extreme tightness in my leg muscles. To the point where of i have not run in a while and did not warm up, I get lower back pain(hamstrings are tight). I hate stretching even though I know how necessary it is, because I never seem to be able to get remotely flexible, just theoretically prevent injury.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah stretching is important but I hardly ever do it! Personally I find sitting in a goddam office is what gives me backache. 
When I do need a bit of a "sort out", I go to see a brilliant osteopath.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dogen said:


> First race of this year today and it went really well.
> 
> Anyone else running?...


For my own pleasure only, I live near a lake and around it, it's about 30 KM
I do that twice a week .
No marathons though for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a fair distance! And no doubt a nicer environment than my urban one!


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

I run almost every day, but I don't go to events or marathons of any kind. I like the solitude of it and the sound of my feet against the road too much to get involved in races. I usually run for a half hour and cover around 6 km


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

My spring running is off to a slow start due to an extended bout of the flu and rather inclement weather here.

There is a fun half marathon in early June that I might do if I can get up to speed by then...


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Who is this gog?

I did 1hr 28m 31s for the Half Marathon some years ago. Sadly I'm not able to run any more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

Wood said:


> Who is this gog?
> 
> I did 1hr 28m 31s for the Half Marathon some years ago. Sadly I'm not able to run any more.


That's a shame; I'd be lost without my running. gog is impressed with your 1.28.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

dogen said:


> That's a shame; I'd be lost without my running. gog is impressed with your 1.28.


Yes, I was lost for a bit, but classical music helps. 

I still remember that race because it felt so good, running 12 miles faster than ever before, and then _sprinting_ the last mile. That was 30 years ago last month. 

Beer and pies prevented a subsequent improvement on that time.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

LarryShone said:


> I used to run quite a bit but can't do it anymore because of my knees. Can't take it. I used to love cross country.


Me too. Loved it, then my knees wouldn't take it any more. I miss running.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> My spring running is off to a slow start due to an extended bout of the flu and rather inclement weather here.
> 
> There is a fun half marathon in early June that I might do if I can get up to speed by then...


Only running in spring?
I am running almost always, the exception is show showers, then I pass


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to run a 7 km (close to 5 miles) round three times a week. Had to stop that because of a knee injury (football) almost 20 years ago. Now I walk one or two hours a day with the dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

For joint protection I highly recommend Sorbothane replacement insoles. Claim to last 10 years and absorb 90% of impact. It certainly feels well cushioned.

Also, I keep 2 pairs of shoes on the go, and replace the older ones every 6 months (YMMV!!!)


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Only running in spring?
> I am running almost always, the exception is show showers, then I pass


The cold and the snow make running outside here too rough in the winter. I run on the treadmill at the gym, but it's not the same.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> The cold and the snow make running outside here too rough in the winter. I run on the treadmill at the gym, but it's not the same.


Sounds reasonable and plausible :tiphat:


----------

